# Ejection Seat Problems = Tutor "Operational Pause"



## The Bread Guy (14 Jun 2009)

*Aircraft With Ejection Seat System Used by Canadian Forces Placed on Operational Pause*
DND news release, 13 Jun 09
Release link


> Aircraft equipped with an ejection seat system used by some Canadian Forces aircraft have been placed on operational pause and have temporarily ceased all flying operations, following a technical problem with the system.
> 
> The operational pause affects all 25 CT-114 Tutors in the Air Force fleet (including the Golden Centennaire), as well as the Hawk One F-86 Sabre and a CT-133 flown by the National Research Council, as these aircraft all share the same ejection seat system.
> 
> ...


----------

